# Sears Router Template instructions



## Wilf (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, my name is Wilf. Been woodworking quite a while! Years ago my neighbor loaned me his Sears Dovetail Jig. I used it, made some great drawers and returned the jig! (Good neighbor). Sadly the neighbor passed away and his widow recently gave me the jig! NO MANUAL! Can anyone help? The label says Sears Dovetail Template Model: 315.24579 (then inside a rectangle on the label: A4078.

Instructions were very clear, and went something like this: Label all the four sides, A, B, C, D. Then insert A vertically and B horizontally.... etc. You get the idea!

Can anyone help? I DID FIND instructions for Model 315.25720 and it is close! If anyone can use this I will email the four pages to you.

Thanks.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello n/a Welcome to the forum. I have what is believed the correct instructions It is:
http://www.owwm.com/pubs/222/615.pdf Check it out, and let us know if it is. If You would add a name to Your profile list, it would aid us in finding and helping You much better in the future! I hope You enjoy it as much as I do! [ think I have the exactly the same one. ] I haven't used it in a long time. I should try it again!


----------



## adh773 (Feb 29, 2012)

Am converting a cabinet with just one long shelf into 2 sections with 2 shelves . Have had the router template for about 10 years and have lost the instructions. would be appreciated if you could e-mail me the PDF or similar document.
Model # 315.24579
Dan Honey [email protected]


----------

